# Hydrographic job cuts announced ( BBC )



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/somerset/7130737.stm


----------



## cboots (Aug 16, 2004)

Heavens above, is nothing sacred? I remember getting a letter from a Rear Admiral Ritchie, I think it was, thanking me for a correction, a new berth if I remember right, for some obscure port that I had sent in. Very proud of it I was too. Well if it was here in Oz they'd privatise it then outsource it to India.
CBoots


----------



## lagerstedt (Oct 16, 2005)

Here in NZ the Navy does it on contract to Land Information New Zealand (LINZ) a government department. During the 1960's when I was in the H Branch we producted the charts etc and thay were on sold from there. All done in house. I have been through many "restructures" and one thing that goes is "local knowledge" and I don't believe you get it any cheaper of better.

Regards
Blair Lagerstedt
NZ


----------



## Geoff_E (Nov 24, 2006)

That's just about the bl**dy limit!. UKHO & BA charts are a unique resource, unknown and unsung outside the maritime world. They are however, the benchmark for for hydrographic quality worldwide. 

I thought it was bad enough when they appointed a civilian as Hydrographer. Everything this damned government touches, it poisons, so don't expect things to "improve" with the "restructuring"


----------



## Pat Thompson (Jan 25, 2006)

Greetings,

I can think of the odd "Park Lake" that could do with surveying 'cos that's about the size of it these days....I wish we couldn't afford some bureaucrats and politicians but that will never happen as long as they have the seemingly bottomless pit of the taxpayer to finance themselves.

Aye

Pat Thompson

You can't get enough photos of "O'Boats"


----------



## tacho (Oct 13, 2007)

> Well if it was here in Oz they'd privatise it then outsource it to India.


Give them time.


----------

